# Issue with Illustrator: "There Is No Disk in the Drive. Please Insert a Disk..."



## joshtechsolut (Dec 27, 2012)

*Issue with Illustrator: "There Is No Disk in the Drive. Please Insert a Disk..."*

Hi,

I have a problem with illustrator CS5. I tried to open up a file in the network and encounter this error "There Is No Disk in the Drive. Please Insert a Disk into Drive \Device\harddisk\Dr1" Error Message.

Other files in the same folder doesn't give this error when I open them and in the past this didnt occur, however, recently more often.

Comparism to other files, the illustrator file that I open is a common working file.
It stop happening when I move the file and open from desktop.

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Issue with Illustrator: "There Is No Disk in the Drive. Please Insert a Disk..."*

Do you have a Windows Xp, Vista or 7 computer?
If you have an Xp this should fix the problem



> To resolve the issue, use one of the following methods:
> Insert a removable disk in the removable drive before you start the computer.
> Change the drive letter assignment for the removable drive to a letter other than C.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshtechsolut (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Issue with Illustrator: "There Is No Disk in the Drive. Please Insert a Disk..."*



TeenScripts said:


> Do you have a Windows Xp, Vista or 7 computer?
> If you have an Xp this should fix the problem


Hi Teen Script, thanks for your reply. I am having a Windows 7 computer. I'm thinking whether the steps you mention works for win 7?

I'll attempt to try also.


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

joshtechsolut said:


> Hi Teen Script, thanks for your reply. I am having a Windows 7 computer. I'm thinking whether the steps you mention works for win 7?
> 
> I'll attempt to try also.


I think it's worth a try, tell me if it works.


----------

